# African Cichlids and Tetras



## Sharkdude

*Tetras okay with African?*​
Yes(specify species)18.33%No1191.67%


----------



## Sharkdude

Just curious what you guys think about mixing African cichlids with tetras. I've heard Congo will go with them but what about other species. This is more of an informal question, I'm not actually doing this as I've given up African cichlids.


----------



## Fogelhund

It depends on exactly which species of African cichlids we are talking about here.


----------



## kodyboy

And tebq I have had luck with peaceful species like yellowlabs and saulosi. I have kept congo tetras, blue and red columbians and solved dollars.


----------



## kodyboy

kodyboy said:


> I have had luck with peaceful species like yellowlabs and saulosi. I have kept congo tetras, blue and red columbians and solved dollars.


f


----------



## Sharkdude

Mbuna mostly.


----------



## Fogelhund

Sharkdude said:


> Mbuna mostly.


Which mbuna species?


----------



## Sharkdude

Fogelhund said:


> Sharkdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mbuna mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> Which mbuna species?
Click to expand...

Uh, can I say all? LOL.

Yellow labs seem to be a popular choice.


----------



## Fogelhund

If you don't know the species, then the answer will have to be no. Many, if not most mbuna will be too aggressive for tetras.


----------



## tim_s

Sharkdude said:


> Uh, can I say all? LOL.


Must have quite the tank


----------



## Bachachi

I'm keeping lemon tetras with tangs, and there are no problems. They seem 
to work well as dither fish, schooling together mostly in the top portion of my tank.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS

I have never mixed those but the only thing that comes to my mind is these little tetras would be some delightful munchkins to the big Africans  :? I wouldn't try this mix


----------



## GTZ

Years ago I kept half a dozen neon tetras with my mbuna when I had to quickly evacuate them out of a 10g hospital tank. I can still remember looking up at the main tank a few minutes after I had my patient settled in and seeing a neon's tail sticking out of an elongatus' mouth. The others were already gone.


----------



## Sharkdude

Fogelhund said:


> If you don't know the species, then the answer will have to be no. Many, if not most mbuna will be too aggressive for tetras.


That's my opinion on the subject.

I guess yellow labs would be a good common species that people have tried. What species of mbuna can you think of that would he okay long term with tetras?


----------



## Sharkdude

GTZ said:


> Years ago I kept half a dozen neon tetras with my mbuna when I had to quickly evacuate them out of a 10g hospital tank. I can still remember looking up at the main tank a few minutes after I had my patient settled in and seeing a neon's tail sticking out of an elongatus' mouth. The others were already gone.


ROFL!


----------



## 13razorbackfan

You should be ok with the more peaceful mbuna such as...kenyi, auratus and the johanni.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

I'm kidding....please don't!


----------



## Sharkdude

13razorbackfan said:


> I'm kidding....please don't!


LOL, this is just one of those questions I was thinking about as someone on another forum had mentioned it. I don't even keep Africans anymore


----------



## D*N*R

13razorbackfan said:


> You should
> be ok with the more peaceful mbuna such as...kenyi, auratus and the johanni.


Funny


----------



## 13razorbackfan

D*N*R said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should
> be ok with the more peaceful mbuna such as...kenyi, auratus and the johanni.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny
Click to expand...

 

You would be surprised by the many people shopping at chain stores who think "you know...those cute stripped looking fish in the tank labeled assorted cichlids sure would look pretty in my 10g betta tank"!!

I saw a person post once...not sure where....since betta's were considered "chinese fighting fish" they should do ok with african cichlids. I thought to myself...."that sounds like surefire logic to me"!!!


----------



## DJRansome

I kept Buenos Aires tetras with demasoni and labs...they did not make it more than a year.


----------



## Nodalizer

I keep neon tetras with my Kribensis if you like them, there africans 

Yellow Labs will eat tetras if they catch them, tried that a few times. They can last a fair while, but they eventually get eaten or killed.

Barbs are good better with labs, but even they can get a touch up now and then .. depends if the barbs are being submissive enough for the labs liking.


----------



## kodyboy

Larger tetras can work, as can barbs and rainbows, but it is a risk. Mellow cichlids like labs and rusties would work the best if it works at all.


----------

